

Butterfly Player – Open-source music player for Windows - nvr82
http://www.butterflyplayer.org

======
krat0sprakhar
OP should add "Windows only" in the title.

 _Butterfly is developed on 64 bit Windows 8.1 Professional. However, it 's
actively tested on Windows 7, both 32 and 64 bit versions. Windows XP or
Windows Vista are not supported. There will not be a Linux version of
Butterfly, please don't ask about it._

~~~
adamors
I thought it was trying to be an OSS, cross platform Foobar2k until I saw the
platform disclaimer. IMO Foobar solved the music player problem on Windows a
good while ago.

~~~
aluhut
For me Winamp 2.9x did that already very long ago.

~~~
MikusR
For me it was foobar2000 because it supported Unicode and ReplayGain looooong
before Winamp.

------
userbinator
I'm a bit puzzled by the use of "blazingly fast" to describe a music player,
as typical PC CPUs have been powerful enough to decode audio formats like MP3,
OGG, FLAC, etc., for a _long_ time - I remember listening to MP3s with WinAmp
on a Pentium 200 and had no problems with that. Given the low resource
requirements of the task, the fact that this player is Windows 7/8 only is
even more odd.

~~~
nhstanley
Perhaps they just meant, "Compared to the other ones you're probably using"?
Because I know iTunes is legitimately starting to give me problems, despite my
Mac only being a few years old. Naturally, Apple is trying to cram a ton of
crap into iTunes, when all I want is to be able to play music and make some
playlists. I would gladly switch if there was something fast and with as low a
barrier to entry.

~~~
pXMzR2A
> "Compared to the other ones you're probably using"?

mpd, vlc, rythmbox. all of them are "blazingly fast" tbh...

------
nap
If anybody here looking for a cross-platform foobar-like player try DeaDBeeF:
[http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/](http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/) Also
available on Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.deadbeef.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.deadbeef.android)

~~~
romseb
I think it is worth mentioning that DeaDBeeF is also one of the few players
which has support for OPUS.

------
yitchelle
I have been using billy ([http://www.sheepfriends.com/index-
page=billy.html](http://www.sheepfriends.com/index-page=billy.html)).

Also fast, small. But only support FLAC, MP3, WAV, OGG and Windows.
Unfortunately, the download is offline.

~~~
mjklin
I was able to find it a few months back by poking around on archive.org

------
galfarragem
I don't know if you are the author but if you want to auto-evaluate yourself
have a look on:

[http://mpesch3.de1.cc/1by1.html](http://mpesch3.de1.cc/1by1.html)

Less than 200Kb, lightning fast. IMHO it's difficult to make better than this.
If you install (manually) the Bass library (100Kb) you can even play web
radio. The only "issues" are: not open source and windows only. You can start
to improve there if you want to get more than a toy app. Hope it helps
somehow.

------
bane
Looks good. But I'm still looking for a player that could be as compact and
unobtrusive as Winamp: squashed into a tiny playback bar I could pop open to
peek at some setting and a tiny playback queue window to the side I could dock
with it, or turn off, stretch out long separate from the playback controls so
I could see what was coming up, or just pick something coming later down the
line.

In this case, if there was a "tiny" mode that merged play/pause, and put it,
stop, next, previous (and maybe shuffle) into the title bar. Changed the title
to the current track, then had maybe a "show playlist" pop down I could
toggle, then got rid of the entire rest of the UI or buried behind a "more
stuff" button. I'd be happy.

~~~
stinos
Any reason you don't just use Winamp?

~~~
merrua
They might not know it changed hands again and is being maintained.

------
pmontra
Why distributing source code in a zip and not putting it on GitHub or any
other similar service?

~~~
nvr82
I'm the author. I know it's quite lame, that the source code is not on Github.
It will be.

~~~
chris_wot
It's actually not really lame at all, after all this is open sourced. I guess
people want the chance to contribute to the project (or to fork it).

P.S. I'm also curious as to why folks are downvoting those who are asking
about Github!

~~~
morb
I didn't downvote, but... It's actually pretty irritating that discussion of
any project not hosted on GH gets "Why not Github?" question, every single
f-ing time. I hope this will end, together with LinkedIn invites.

~~~
chris_wot
In this case, there was no repo _at all_. That's why he was asked.

------
nathell
For Linux, I've always been using MOC [1]. Lightweight, supports all the
formats I need, and has a great console UI.

[1]: [http://moc.daper.net/](http://moc.daper.net/)

------
tehwalrus
I'm currently using Quod Libet on XFCE/debian, anyone who can suggest a better
player (e.g. one that supports actual playlists) let me know! (small and fast
is important.)

(I could use VLC, but manually managing playlists as files is too fiddly, esp
when there's no library and you must go find the actual music file to drag.)

Fair play to these guys, a blazingly fast music player can be made a much
simpler task by sticking to one platform.

~~~
vinw
Have a look into mpd and ncmpcpp. It's about as good as it gets, once you've
learnt which keys to press.

~~~
tehwalrus
I would never have thought of using a music player that worked like that -
hacker-esque, for sure.

Thanks, I'll give it a go :)

------
andion
In OSX I just use afplay. Lowest CPU/battery consumption ever. I made a simple
ruby gem that uses it for playing random / specific music on your /Music
folder: [http://rubygems.org/gems/gramola](http://rubygems.org/gems/gramola)
It does the trick for me: "just play music while I code and save me some
battery". Hope somebody else finds it useful :)

------
arh68
Looks fairly good! ( I'm all OS X though :| )

If it's got Gapless Playback, definitely list that as a feature!

------
chris_wot
If this is GPL, why not host it on Github?

~~~
chris_wot
Hmmm... downvoted?

~~~
kragniz
I didn't downvote you, but you probably got downvoted for perpetuating 'free
software == on github'

~~~
galfarragem
I don't think Github is evil (yet). The fast and easy way to delete an account
there is too transparent. They don't have also a strong competitor, neither
weak points to be explored by a new player. We'll enjoy the _status quo_ for
some time: Google, Facebook, Microsoft all gave in to Github.

~~~
benbristow
> They don't have also a strong competitor

BitBucket is a good underdog IMHO. I use it for all my private projects or
stuff I don't want out in the open just yet since they offer unlimited free
private repositories.

It's rather nice to be honest.

They support Mercurial if you're into that as well.

------
dz0ny
Blazingly fast for using windows audio api? Or own engine?

------
pXMzR2A
> There will not be a Linux version of Butterfly, please don't ask about it.

WTF?

This simply tells me that the developers are not actually skilled in
programming.

~~~
nvr82
Oh... Wrong. Not everything needs to be cross platform. I wanted to make a
native Windows program using C++ and WTL/Winapi. It has nothing to do with
skills in programming. The only reason I did not make a Linux version of
Butterfly is because I didn't want to. I've done portable programs for years.
I use Linux every single day on my laptop. I don't even know why I'm trying to
explain. Butterly is open source, GPL and can be used for free of charge. It's
available for platforms I want it to be available. Feel free to create
versions for other platforms or use some other music player that works on the
operating system you want.

~~~
chris_wot
Agreed. Ignore the ignorance of the GP, open source coding is often done to
scratch an itch - if Windows frameworks and platforms are your thing then more
power to you!

------
Hopka
Can it play web radio, i.e. shoutcast streams?

~~~
tech-no-logical
no. I installed it, but there's no way to input a url.

------
alphadevx
> There will not be a Linux version of Butterfly, please don't ask about it.

Moving along...

------
ape4
I can't respect a player with "Gun N Roses" in the screenshot.

------
netsurfer912
What the fuck is windows

there is no linux version

